# makrelen scheveningen 2010



## angelsaxe (24. Mai 2010)

hallo,
weiss schon einer ab wann die kähne von scheveningen auf makrelen dieses jahr auflaufen?


----------



## Bullwide (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: makrelen scheveningen 2010*

Hallo 

nach der Pleite letzten Jahres , suche ich nach ausweichmöglichkeiten 
scheveningen sieht mich nicht wieder.
Bitte um vorschläge in Holland 

Dank euch


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: makrelen scheveningen 2010*

Schonmal Den Helder versucht?


----------



## Basti1980 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: makrelen scheveningen 2010*

Bin am 10.07.2010 in Scheveningen auf Makrelentour...

Hoffe der Eimer wird voll!


----------



## Bullwide (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: makrelen scheveningen 2010*

Nee Den Helder war ich noch nicht , 
sind dort die Skipper etwas kompetenter ???
Kannst du mir dort eine Reederei empfehlen , wenns ginge wäre 
eine E-mail adresse oder Seite super ,......


----------



## angelsaxe (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: makrelen scheveningen 2010*

www.proshipping.nl/duits.swf


----------



## Der Boris (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: makrelen scheveningen 2010*



Bullwide schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> nach der Pleite letzten Jahres , suche ich nach ausweichmöglichkeiten
> scheveningen sieht mich nicht wieder.
> ...



@ Bullwide
mit welcher Flotte bzw Schiff bist Du denn letztes Jahr noch von Scheveningen gefahren? Wenn ich fragen darf!?
Und warum war es ne Pleite??

MfG Boris


----------



## Bullwide (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: makrelen scheveningen 2010*

@angelsaxe : vielen Dank 

@ Der Boris : bin seit über 10 Jahren jedes Jahr mit Trip rausgefahren , 
                  von Jahr zu Jahr wurde es schlechter ( und ich will sicher
                  keine 200 Fische fangen, mir reichen schon 50 fürs Jahr) .
                  Letztes Jahr sind wir mit Vrolijk ( glaub so werden sie 
                  geschrieben )  raus und haben auf dem ganzen Kutter 
                  vieleicht 25 Fische gefangen die maßig waren.

Mir ist in den letzten Jahren aufgefallen das die Skipper nur noch an den Rand des Schwarms fahren und wenn man Glück hat vieleicht einmal voll rein.
So hatten wir öfters mal "Lustangeln" ohne einen Fisch kontakt.


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: makrelen scheveningen 2010*

Moin Bullwide, bevor ich mein Boot bekommen habe bin ich zum Schluss mit der Nestor von Den Helder aus raus gefahren. Ich bin dann in der Woche gefahren, da waren ca 30 Leute auf dem Schiff und es gab reichlich Platz zum Angeln. Am WE könne da schon mal bis zu 70 Angler drauf sein. Gefangen haben wir eigentlich immer. Aber auch keine 200 stk.

Ansonsten gibt es hier noch einige Kutterseiten. Dort einfach "Sportvisserij schepen" suchen.


----------



## Bullwide (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: makrelen scheveningen 2010*

Vielen Dank für die Infos , werde dort mal mein Glück versuchen


----------



## Der Boris (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: makrelen scheveningen 2010*

Moin Bullwide

Ich fahre auch schon seit einigen Jahren von Scheveningen aus, seit 2 Jahren auch mit der Trip Junior. Vorher immer mit der blauen Flotte, Rederei Groen ist das glaube ich.
Letztes Jahr haben wir gut gefangen, um die 70 Stück bei jeden einzelnen im Eimer.
Muss Dir aber recht geben das die Kapitäne nicht mehr voll in die Schwärme reinfahren.
Mir persönlich reichen die Makrelen, wenn ich da andere sehe die 8 Eimer a 30l voll makrelen von Board schleppen (ist zwar schon ein paar Jahre her) frage ich mich auch was die wohl mit den Makrelen machen wollen, bzw mit der Menge

Nochmal zum Thema, die Trip ist schon besser wie die Blaue Flotte in Scheveningen. Fragt sich nur wie lange noch.... am 27 Juni gehts dieses Jahr auf die Minithune. Mal gucken wie es wird!
Mfg  Boris


----------



## Bullwide (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: makrelen scheveningen 2010*

Hey Boris 

wie gesagt war ich eigentlich auch immer Trip zufrieden , letztes Jahr hatte ich mich nur zu so einer Bustour überreden lassen weil ich kein Bock hatte wieder fahren zu müssen und die anderen schön schlafen können .
Ich persönlich brauch wie gesagt nicht soviele Fische , aber 
für Doof las ich mich auch nicht gerne verkaufen .
Hat ja sogar nix gebracht als mit Skipper auf Holländisch gesrochen hatte und Ihm sagte das alle kurz vorm Meutern wären #c.
Naja sag mal bescheid wie es dieses Jahr läuft , vieleicht ändere ich ja meine meinung noch fürs nächste Jahr ;-)


----------



## angelsaxe (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: makrelen scheveningen 2010*

war letztes jahr dreimal von scheveningen zweimal mit den blauen von groen u. eimal mit vrolijk. wenn schwärme da sind fangen alle drei reedereijn diesuchn auch alle u. hören gegenseitig funk ab wo gut ist fahren dann die anderen auch hin. letztes jahr waren die fische früh da anfang juni war ich mit groen das erste mal hatte vollkommen ausreichend alle andere kähne auch u. mann an board. sogar fänge von zweihundert fischen gingen an diesem tag welche gingen mit zwei drei dicke eimer voll von board. man muss auc glück haben u. einen guten tag erwischen. die anderen male juli und im august waren schlecht im juli hatte ich gerade mal 10 mit vrolijk u. august garnix. es war schon zu spät für makrelen. dieses jahr denke ich kommen die fische was später. juli ist die beste zeit für makrele


----------



## jvt1972 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: makrelen scheveningen 2010*

Also wir waren mit vier nachbarn mit vrolijk raus und hatten 140 stk im september!!!
aber es stimmt wenn man nicht in den schwarm kommt hat man pech gehabt !
wir haben leute im hafen getrofen von den anderen booten die alle nur zwei drei makrelen hatten.
gruß
jürgen


----------



## fuchswol (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: makrelen scheveningen 2010*

Hallo Basti,
du warst am 10.7.2010 in Scheveningen wie waren die Fänge. Möchte diese Woche nach Scheveningen zum Makrelenangeln.


----------



## peterle09 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: makrelen scheveningen 2010*

Hallo
Am Samstag waren zwei von meinen Kumpels da. Mit Maria raus. Hatten beide zusammen 26 Stc.
Ich war mit 12 anderen am Sonntag mit Tripp raus und....54 bis 112 stück.
Keine Ahnung warum so ein unterschied.


----------



## Snoeky (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: makrelen scheveningen 2010*

Moin Moin

ich fahre seit 6 Jahren nach Scheveningen zum Minithun fischen.
5 jahre bin ich mit trip gefahren und habe immer über 50stk. gefangen und meine 3 Kollegen die mit wahren habe auch alle die 50stk. marke geknackt!!!

letztes Jahr haben wir nur einmal die Rederei Vrolijk ausprobiert.
auch dort waren es 50stk. etwa.
also ich habe dort absolut keinen unterschied feststellen können!!!

zudem kommt das wir immer unterschiedlich gefahren sind.
juni juli august september alles war schon dabei.

lg Basti


----------



## angelsaxe (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: makrelen scheveningen 2010*

hi, 
ich war gestern mit nem kollegen mit vrolijk draussen. wellen von 5 meter höhe starker regen vormittags und bescheidenen fängen auf unserem riesen dampfboot. das andere kleinere boot von vrolijk war reserviert u. auch draussen man sagt sich das es viel besser ist. erst war unser boot als letztes rausgefahren verspätet u. dann kurvte es nur im flachen rund ein paar kilometer vor der küste wo nix ging ausser ein zwei hornhechte die gangen wurden. nach drei stops von je 20 minuten u. vergangenen 1-2 std. fuhren wir rund 1 std. weiter u. der kapitän machte aufeinmal das wasser für die fischsäuberungstelle an. hielten und die ersten makrelen gingen an die angeln. aber nur kurz mal nen grösseren schwarm ausgemacht wo alle mal kurz gefangen hatten. u. man hatte das gefühl der ist vom schwarm weggefahren. hatte rund 32 u. mein kollege der mehr gepannt als geangelt hat 15 ca. weiss aber nicht wie die anderen schiffe gefangen haben. hatte aber ein zweimal ausfall da sich schnur in meine rolle verwickelt hatte von 10-20 minuten wo wir im schwarm waren so hätte ich auf mehr kommen können. das coolste war als ich einmal alle 10 haken voll dank spezialvorfach vom profi hatte u. die auch alle an bord bekam hatte mich riesig gefreut. leider hatten viele nur ne han voll fische oder sogar auch garkeine glaube ich. in zwei wochen gehts eigentlich nach stellendam mit sirius.


----------



## Möwe01 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: makrelen scheveningen 2010*



angelsaxe schrieb:


> hi,
> ich war gestern mit nem kollegen mit vrolijk draussen. wellen von 5 meter höhe starker regen vormittags und bescheidenen fängen auf unserem riesen dampfboot. das andere kleinere boot von vrolijk war reserviert u. auch draussen man sagt sich das es viel besser ist. erst war unser boot als letztes rausgefahren verspätet u. dann kurvte es nur im flachen rund ein paar kilometer vor der küste wo nix ging ausser ein zwei hornhechte die gangen wurden. nach drei stops von je 20 minuten u. vergangenen 1-2 std. fuhren wir rund 1 std. weiter u. der kapitän machte aufeinmal das wasser für die fischsäuberungstelle an. hielten und die ersten makrelen gingen an die angeln. aber nur kurz mal nen grösseren schwarm ausgemacht wo alle mal kurz gefangen hatten. u. man hatte das gefühl der ist vom schwarm weggefahren. hatte rund 32 u. mein kollege der mehr gepannt als geangelt hat 15 ca. weiss aber nicht wie die anderen schiffe gefangen haben. hatte aber ein zweimal ausfall da sich schnur in meine rolle verwickelt hatte von 10-20 minuten wo wir im schwarm waren so hätte ich auf mehr kommen können. das coolste war als ich einmal alle 10 haken voll dank spezialvorfach vom profi hatte u. die auch alle an bord bekam hatte mich riesig gefreut. leider hatten viele nur ne han voll fische oder sogar auch garkeine glaube ich. in zwei wochen gehts eigentlich nach stellendam mit sirius.


Hallo, welcher Film ist das?|uhoh:


----------



## angelsaxe (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: makrelen scheveningen 2010*



Möwe01 schrieb:


> Hallo, welcher Film ist das?|uhoh:


 hä? ........


----------



## Krugli (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: makrelen scheveningen 2010*

Hi,
ich war auch am 17.07.2010 in Scheveningen.
Wir hatten bei der Trip reserviert, sind mit dem Senior Boot raus gefahren, und muß sagen, fand ich sehr grenzwertig.
(3 - 5 Meter Wellen) Die 3. Welle nach der Kaimauer war die perfekte Welle. Der ist komplett durch die Welle durch gefahren, krass. Wie es danach aufm Boot aussah kann man sich ja denken. Leute umgefallen usw.
Aber egal, wir waren darauf vorbereitet !!!
So gegen 11 Uhr war die hälfte der Belegschaft am kotzen:v (ich nicht) und die anderen (also ich) haben sich blöd gefangen:vik:.
Hatte dann ruck zuck 50 Stück im Eimer und konnte mir alles gemütlich bei nem Bier (mit Salzgeschmack) angucken. Is schon der Hammer wie Fischgeil die meisten sind, fangen, fangen, fangen und dann nicht wissen wohin damit. Ich finde das 50 Stück ja wohl vollkommen ausreichen.
Voll die A..... 
Ich war aufjedenfall vollstens zufrieden, Spaß und Action pur.

#6:q#6:q#6:q

Bis dann mal
Krugli


----------



## stefannn87 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: makrelen scheveningen 2010*

Höört sich gut an  Man was für Männer und nix für so nen kleinen Trip mit der Freundin unterm Arm 

Bin genau deiner Meinung, ich glaube, dass ich nach maximal 50 auch meine Sachen zusammenpaacken würde...

Hab gehört, dass momentan die Molen an der Scheveninger Havenausfahrt alles voll besetzt mit Anglern sind. Weiß da einer was von? Gibts da etwa soviele Schwärme?


----------



## angelsaxe (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: makrelen scheveningen 2010*

beide molen sind gut besetzt ob die wat fangen konnt ich vom kutter nich sehen. war auch am 17.da mit vrolijk einmalstanden wir sind wiran einem trip schiff vorbeigefahren. einer hatte alle hken voll die anderen nix unser kahn war zwar wellenbeständiger hatten aber auchgenug seekranke wenn man nicht gegen das schiff sich gelhnt hatte weils so doll schaukelte wäre man über bord gegangen. aber fingen weniger. aberdafür waren grosse makrelen dabei sonst nur kleine. will einer nächsten samstag evtl. mit nach stellendamm hab noch einn platz frei... gruss


----------



## diga1 (4. August 2010)

*AW: makrelen scheveningen 2010*

Hallo,
gestern waren die Molen an der Scheveninger Havenausfahrt auch besetzt so ca.40 angler habe ich vom Kutter aus gesehen


----------



## Istanblues (18. August 2010)

*AW: makrelen scheveningen 2010*

wie siehts zurzeit aus?
und lohnt es sich bei regnerischem wetter überhaupt?


----------

